# Hercules Cordless Drills



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2017)

My Craftsman cordless drill is OLD, and I've been thinking about purchasing a new one. Batteries have been getting pretty tough, fully charged it'll make it through a day's worth of cleaning tubes and squaring ends on pen blanks, if I don't super glue it into too many tubes, but that's about it. Freshly charged, it's dead as a smelt over night if it isn't in the charger. Last couple times I attempted to use it, the batteries have gone WAY over the hill. One won't take a charge at all, the other had been on the charger for days when I tried to use it last, and it barely turns the drill. I can grab the chuck and stop it dead cold.

Recently found batteries for my Dewalt Impact on Amazon, so I thought I'd look there before buying a new drill. Found tons of 19.2 volt batteries, no 18 volts. Went and got the number off the battery and managed to scrape up a few listings, but Amazon, E-bay, and others are all giving me the same ridiculous prices, (_$112+ for a single 18 volt battery + Tax + Shipping_), and Sears Parts Direct says it's no longer manufactured, and that item is "not available". Which really sucks, since the drill still works great, not a thing wrong with it after, oh... 17 years now, except I've about worn the rubber grips off the housing.

Been looking at the Hercules Drills at Harbor Freight for a replacement. Seem to be a pretty solid built drill, contemplating the hammer drill, because.... well why not for $10 more, when you can just flip the switch off and on for hammer. $119 for the kit, extra battery is $30, unless you want the extended life battery, twice the size, for $50.

Checked reviews on the Harbor Freight site, and they seem to be REALLY GOOD! Only consistent complaint is that the work light is aimed a half inch low for the screw driver bit they send with it. Couple complaints about batteries dying prematurely, but 50 times as many saying battery life is EXCELLENT, rapid charges, goes from stone dead to fully charged in 20 minutes. Everyone says they have a LOT of torque, except for one review. He complained about it wouldn't back the screws out of a shelf bracket. (_Why would you post such stupidity when all you have to do is carry it back to the store and tell them it's broke, and they'll give you a new one? You might as well as hang a sign around your neck that says,"I'm a dumbass", and go stand side the freeway._)

Most rated these drills right up there with their Dewalts and Milwaukees, a few said they were better, one or two said they weren't quite there but they were really close, worst case was one guy said he'd rank them on par with a Craftsman, which after 17 years of service out of my Craftsman, hell I'm OK with that!!

Have any of you guys tried this drill yet? I'm getting ready to point my wife at it for Christmas!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2017)

Nope, haven't tried them. But just thought I would throw this out there, call around or take your old dead batteries to a battery store and they can rebuild them for way less than new. There is a guy on youtube that took a hercules apart and did a review of how it was built on the inside compared to others. Actually just do a search on youtube for hercules drill and a bunch of reviews come up,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hadn't considered local, not sure we have a battery store local that could do that, but maybe. Did find an overhaul kit for the batteries, comes with just the bare battery pack itself. Cost for 2 of those, I'm more than the cost of the Hercules Drill again. They were $54 apiece plus shipping. But Interstate or Exide may carry the bare battery pack and have it for less. Found one guy on-line said he'd rebuild them for half the price of new... Same price as the bare battery pack, but I've got shipping both ways there. 

Will check out the You Tube videos.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2017)

I have had a DeWalt Impact for the past couple of years -- amazing device! Highly recommend. Don't know anything about the Hercules. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 6, 2017)

I've had a Dewalt Impact almost as long as I've had the Craftsman Cordless Drill, and I have many many times stated that it was hands down the best damn $400 I ever spent in my life! Replacement battery for it wasn't badly priced, need to go ahead and pick up another one.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2017)

I have dewalt cordless stuff, love them, laat forever, except for the batteries. I have local batteries stores around me that will rebuild them for 1/3 the cost of new.
Hercules/harbor freight is still just cheap Chinese disposable crap, imo. But what you get for the money makes it appealing. Heck buy one, run it till it breaks, throw it away and buy a new one. Or get the extra warranty with it that they are going to offer and just let them give you a new one. Now here's some info, sears, ryobi, home depot's line of rigid drills are all made by the same Chinese company. I have a couple cheap ryobi's that I just can't seem to kill, love the little impact driver! I bought them at Christmas time dirt cheap with the intention of them being a p.o.s. and just pitching them when they broke, but they are on about their 3rd set of batteries. I used to just bite the bullet and buy new batteries, now I have them rebuilt.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 6, 2017)

i use the porter cable from lowes, the 20 volt impact drivers and recip saw are awesome, as i use them daily for dismantling stainless restaurant stuff. the chucked drills are ok but a little under powered. never had a battery issue and several of my older 18 volt batteries are 6 years old


----------



## CWS (Dec 6, 2017)

If you watch the ads at lowes they sometimes sale the drill two 18 v batteries and a charger for around $100. No experience with harbor freight drills but have always thought you get what you pay for.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a few 18v dewalt tools from the company- heavy- dependable and durable. They are all at least 15 yrs old. also have a couple of the smaller Makita I think 20 volt. The impact driver is a must- light weight and powerful one set again from company has taken a beating and works as good as new. Kathie bought her own set- dont ask- she does plumbing als0- - It is very nice- she bought on some super cheap sale. Harbor freight- I second @woodtickgreg comments- I do not like disposable tools- so what they will take them back- my precious commodity is time and when I need a tool I expect it to work and I sure as hell do not want to spend that time waiting in return line.....


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2017)

I watched a couple Youtube reviews on the Hercules drills previously and, what I saw in them, I wasn't convinced to buy one.

I have a Ryobi that I've had for nearly 15 years - it's on its third set of batteries and right now that set is pretty much done for. I'm debating buying new batteries or replacing it.

Honestly, for the price of the Hercules - $120 for the hammer drill with one battery - I'd rather spend my money on on getting one of Ridgid's offerings. For $130 you can get a drill and impact driver w/ 2 batteries. Or, if you're set on a hammer drill, $170 for a hammer drill and impact driver w/ 2 batteries.

Don't overlook the battery situation too and what it costs to buy new batteries or have yours rebuilt. I will be buying the first of the two Ridgid sets I linked soon. Everybody I know who has the Ridgid cordless tools loves them. But, and here's the big thing with the Ridgid tools, buy the tools, register them, free battery replacements for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Don't overlook the battery situation too and what it costs to buy new batteries or have yours rebuilt. I will be buying the first of the two Ridgid sets I linked soon. Everybody I know who has the Ridgid cordless tools loves them. But, and here's the big thing with the Ridgid tools, buy the tools, register them, free battery replacements for life.



Make sure you get them registered correctly and immediately -- DAMHIKT

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocky, HF also has the Bauer cordless drills , but I haven't read the reviews. I am still using my Chicago cordless 18V 1/2" drill I got at HF 4-5 years ago which is not sold any more.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Rocky, HF also has the Bauer cordless drills , but I haven't read the reviews. I am still using my Chicago cordless 18V 1/2" drill I got at HF 4-5 years ago which is not sold any more.




Haven't seen a lot on the Bauer line Ray, the Hercules line does seem to have some decent reviews however.




Sprung said:


> I watched a couple Youtube reviews on the Hercules drills previously and, what I saw in them, I wasn't convinced to buy one.
> 
> I have a Ryobi that I've had for nearly 15 years - it's on its third set of batteries and right now that set is pretty much done for. I'm debating buying new batteries or replacing it.
> 
> ...




Hadn't seen the Rigid offering, but it is interesting. Battery price is almost competitive as well. One of the things I find most appealing about the Hercules model is the batteries and charger are readily available, in store, they're on the shelf right above the drills, battery is in fact available in standard and extended life sizes. Compared to Rigid's 1.5 Ah battery for $49 the Hercules battery runs $29 for the 2.5 Ah and $49 for the 5 Ah battery. From what I've been reading Harbor Freight is working on developing this tool line, and there are possibly more tools coming to use these batteries, at present the fit the two drills and impact drivers. 

Watching several of the videos, at least the ones produced by coherent people speaking English clearly, I'd be inclined to go with a Milwaukee. Price point is not that far out of line either, on the model shown in comparison with the Rigid really. 




CWS said:


> If you watch the ads at lowes they sometimes sale the drill two 18 v batteries and a charger for around $100. No experience with harbor freight drills but have always thought you get what you pay for.




$100 Dewalt at Lowes is a cheapened up Homeowner version of their $235 industrial line drill. Have had the opportunity to use one, and they are a good drill, nothing to complain about in what I used it for, but Dewalt's battery prices are ridiculous. Always have been! 




Mike1950 said:


> I have a few 18v dewalt tools from the company- heavy- dependable and durable. They are all at least 15 yrs old. also have a couple of the smaller Makita I think 20 volt. The impact driver is a must- light weight and powerful one set again from company has taken a beating and works as good as new. Kathie bought her own set- dont ask- she does plumbing als0- - It is very nice- she bought on some super cheap sale. Harbor freight- I second @woodtickgreg comments- I do not like disposable tools- so what they will take them back- my precious commodity is time and when I need a tool I expect it to work and I sure as hell do not want to spend that time waiting in return line.....



The Hercules line really doesn't appear to be a disposable tool Mike, it's Harbor Freight's attempt at moving into quality tools, and design is actually close enough to Dewalt's $100 price point drill, to raise a lot of questions that it may be being built by the same manufacturer. It is turning a few heads in the tool world.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2017)

@rocky1 -Sorry I am biased. Bought tools for biz that would last. My patch guy bought a grinder/buffer variable speed in 2005 at HF lasted 2 days. Took it back got another. It lasted about the same. He could not understand why I spent twice the money and bought a good porter cable VS. Then again he was not paying his wage- going to HS-Time to trade in- getting back cost MONEY. 
My Theory- If it is same price as Dewalt why buy something else- Turning heads? Never heard of it than again I will not go to Harbour Freight- I hate cheap tools- they break- cost ya time which is money and can hurt you. Son bought me HS crow bar- damn thing was brittle and broke.... Different strokes for different folks says the guy that uses his dads tools from the 50's

EDIT_ I sill have the porter cable grinder


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Understood on all counts Mike, commercial application I'd be looking at different price point and either a DeWalt or Milwaukee, but considering 90% of my use these days is typically cleaning pen tubes and trimming barrels on pen blanks $235+ is hard to justify. The cheaper DeWalt, Rigid, or Hercules tools will more than outlive their costs. And, they'll no doubt earn their costs on the occasional bigger projects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2017)

@rocky1 - Kinda late to the party but I have a recommendation, Bought this set almost two years ago, beat the heck out of it and it still goes strong.

the impact screwdriver is nice to have and the batteries charge quick, 125 150 if you shop around.

www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK240C2-Lithium-Driver-Impact/dp/B00IJ0ALYS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1512662837&sr=8-4&keywords=dewalt+driver+and+drill

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 7, 2017)

Not the cheapest option, but if you would like to upgrade voltage of your Dewalt to a 20V lithium...
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COiG4s-1-NcCFUx3wQodu1wJxQ
The other option simply getting 18 V lithium replacement. Curious if the 20 V would increase available torque within acceptable range for that driver

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

That's interesting Tim! Wonder what that would do on my impact wrench. Oddly enough was talking with neighbor today about his Dewalt drill and his batteries are crashing as well, and he was talking about needing new ones, so I passed that along to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Understood on all counts Mike, commercial application I'd be looking at different price point and either a DeWalt or Milwaukee, but considering 90% of my use these days is typically cleaning pen tubes and trimming barrels on pen blanks $235+ is hard to justify. The cheaper DeWalt, Rigid, or Hercules tools will more than outlive their costs. And, they'll no doubt earn their costs on the occasional bigger projects.



Batteries on my Makita have to be 12 yrs old. I think the rigid with Lifetime batteries would be best. I would do That if in Biz now. They would not like us.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah, that's me Mike, 17 years on one set of batteries, 15-16 on the other set. Wonder what they'll do when they no longer have batteries to replace them? 

Not sure how you got that out of Makita batteries. I had excellent luck with their corded tools, absolutely loved every one of them I've ever owned, but had no luck with their cordless drill.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, that's me Mike, 17 years on one set of batteries, 15-16 on the other set. Wonder what they'll do when they no longer have batteries to replace them?
> 
> Not sure how you got that out of Makita batteries. I had excellent luck with their corded tools, absolutely loved every one of them I've ever owned, but had no luck with their cordless drill.



i do not know- I do know that my makita was company- probably bought in 2005 or 6 abused for at least 3 or 4 years. i have 2 batteries and they are still strong.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Dec 10, 2017)

onsumer report has a test of cordless drills ect. I don't but anything over 20$ without looking it up on CR. Except Mike,s wood of course.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2017)

I buy dewalt stuff at Lowe’s here... the tool pickings are pretty slim elsewhere in town. I use their cordless drills to sand at the lathe, so I ride them pretty hard. Seems like $100 will get me a drill and battery more often than not... if the hand piece dies before the batteries, I buy the nicer drill without the batteries to replace it. I’m up to four batteries and two chargers now with other tool purchases, and I still haven’t killed a battery yet.

With the advances in battery tech, I’m suspicious that just about any drill will have better batteries than the one you’re replacing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Someday somewhere down the road, someone is going to revisit this topic and say... "Well, did you buy the Hercules drill? And, how does it work?"

SO! To add some closure to this thread, alas no I did not buy the Hercules drill. What I did do, was take everyone's suggestions into consideration, and pull up specs on drill packages and study them all at length.

AND... I would recommend anyone buying a cordless tool to do the same, then determine what features you consider important, and eliminate tools by features of importance, rather than by brand, or Joe said, or whatever.

Realistically all of the drills I looked at are pretty comparable in most respects, little difference in RPMs, Torque, Battery Capacity, warranties, etc. but pricelines on all of them come down to the batteries in the package. Your average $100 drill package has a crappy battery, it's that simple. Or, like the Hercules, it only comes with 1 more powerful/longer lasting battery. If you dig deep enough, Dewalt has a similar Drill Package, in the same priceline as the Hercules, has a better warranty, has a better reputation, but it's 18 volt, doesn't have as good a battery, so it loses ground on Torque and RPMs.

IT GETS SO CONFUSING!!! 

So what all did I look at...

Milwaukee
Dewalt
Rigid
Makita
Ryobi
Hercules

And, the problem I ran into with all of them was, when I went with a package that offered a 20 Volt battery in 2.0 - 2.5 amp/hour for an honest side by side comparison with the Hercules drill, everyone else jacked their package up there in $200+ range. Which was honestly making the Hercules look like a pretty good option, even with having to buy the extended warranty and a second battery.

At any rate, Makita and Ryobi went by the wayside on performance, Battery and Warranty review. Makita's bigger badder package to get comparable was up in the $250 price range, and their warranty wasn't as good as several of the others. Ryobi didn't qualify for consideration on performance; serious lack of torque on their drill.

Rigid has an outstanding warranty program offered on the package you suggested and purchased Matt, adequate RPMs it just fell a little short on torque, or I'd have probably given it a serious look even with the 18 volt 1.5 amp/hour batteries. Given the fact you get the second tool for that price, it's an outstanding deal even at that. There is a 2 amp hour battery available to fit that, saw it on Amazon for $38 IIRC Matt.

Milwaukee had them all beat on Torque, has a terrific Warranty, but... Milwaukee is advertising a smart battery technology on their drill. Chip is built into the battery, the tool, the charger, tells it how much juice to make available under a given load to conserve energy and extend battery life, charge it quicker, whatever. And, I'm not sure their warranty is good enough to cover the headaches that kind of technology may cause at some point in that tool's life. So I was kinda shying away from the Milwaukee for that reason. Cost on this package was however $189.00.

Which brought me down to the Dewalt, which doesn't give you squat for warranty information in store ads. But they do offer 3 years on the tool, 2 years on the battery, and I believe you can buy an extended warranty on top of that.

Dewalt offers the 18 volt drill, with one 1.5 amp/hour battery and charger in the $100 price line. The 18 volt however leaves you with a little less Torque, and less RPMs, than the Hercules.

If you step up to the 20 volt Dewalt Compact Drill kit, with hard case, 2 - 2.0 amp/hour batteries and charger, suggested retail is $199.99

Hercules was $100 for the drill, hard case, 1 battery and charger package, second battery is $30, 2 year warranty is $15, so... $145 for similar package. Specs are virtually identical, the Hercules has the Dewalt beat by 4 ft/lbs of torque, same RPMs, 2.5 amp hour batteries instead of 2.0s. Where it basically comes down to price and warranty on the two.


*HOWEVER...* I was in Tractor Supply the other day, and the $199.99 Dewalt package was clearance priced at $134, so it came home with me!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2018)

TimR said:


> Not the cheapest option, but if you would like to upgrade voltage of your Dewalt to a 20V lithium...
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-18-Volt-to-20-Volt-Max-Lithium-Ion-Battery-Adapter-Kit-2-Pack-DCA2203C/206526033?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|G|0|G-Pro-PLA|&gclid=CjwKCAiA6qPRBRAkEiwAGw4SdizsDzbgZnXytqWcq0klnDr7cXTkKO3zLp0yPBptest_aTzf3RVoLRoCigQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=COiG4s-1-NcCFUx3wQodu1wJxQ
> The other option simply getting 18 V lithium replacement. Curious if the 20 V would increase available torque within acceptable range for that driver




Neighbor picked up the battery and charger kit Tim, said he has a 20 volt impact at home, so it affords him extra batteries and he still gets to try and wear his old drill that he's emotionally attached to out. It's a tight squeeze, but it does all fit in the old 18 volt hard case.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Neighbor sent me this video... Not cordless drills, but let's face it, the 1/4" impact driver and 3/8" drill aren't a whole lot different build in respect to torque and RPMs developed by the motors, and most of them offer kits containing both, so... For your viewing pleasure.








OK... if you can't spare the bandwidth to watch a 20 minute video, the Dewalt kicked everybody's ass!

120mm screw into oak timber in 16 seconds, less than half the time of the nearest competitor. The Milwaukee, with all the battery protection circuitry I had questioned in my earlier review of drill/drivers proved my concern there warranted. Repeated shut downs caused it to place a distant 3rd.

-------------------------------------------------------

Tester got a few comments on the above video and redid the whole thing!!!

Updated video here...








OK... if you can't spare the bandwidth to watch a 25 minute video, the Dewalt still kicked everybody's ass! And, did so in the chunk of the Oak where the Milwaukee was tested previously Barry. Slowed it down 2 seconds, but still almost twice as fast as the nearest competitor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 11, 2018)

That DW was pretty impressive. I would have like him to use the DW on the screw that the Bosch couldn't drive to prove it wasn't a hard spot in the wood


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, I wondered about that aspect as well Barry. Not sure how you guarantee the accuracy of such tests, but he did seem to do a fair job of trying to present the playing field as level as possible, aside from that point. The Bosch is rated 250 lbs/ft more torque than the Dewalt, but you have to wonder if that's on paper, or actual physical tests of performance by the same standards. 

I did find it interesting that the Makita fluid drive out performed their mechanical drive, when they themselves rate it opposite that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2018)

*UPDATE...* Been a rough couple weeks at work, long hours, lots of idiotic physical crap that goes with this business, weather has been up and down. Monday spent the entire day moving bees in the rain, high of 52. Tuesday was mid 70s, Wednesday, Thursday we had highs in the mid to high 80s, Friday I moved bees ALL day, as in 12 hours worth, in the rain with a brief high of 70. Was 64 when I got in the truck at 6:30 am, was 64 at 3 pm, was 64 at 6 pm, between 3 and 6 it rose to 70 and dropped again. At any rate was feeling like death warmed over today, took until 4 pm to find the ambition to put my boots on and go to town to get a much needed haircut. Light switch was out in the hall bath, MIL had picked that up, and was complaining about the exhaust fan in there, so I headed to Lowes to pick up a new one.

Had to go check out tools while at Lowes, just because I was there. Rack full of Dewalt Cordless goodies out of synch with everything else, almost appeared to be a clearance rack. Wasn't real sure, some prices weren't clearance priced, HOWEVER... there was a 20 Volt Impact Driver kit on the top shelf, sign below said Dewalt Cordless Tool Combination $129.99. I debated, went and looked at the bare tools, checked out the accessory kits, pretty good deal on one of those, screw driver bits, hex head bits, whole separate pack of Phillips Head bits (_20- 25 of those_), set of drill bits all for $20.

Walked past the Impact Driver again and couldn't stand it! Went back and grabbed the accessory pack too.

Got to checkout, it rang up $199.99, which is suggested retail price. I questioned it, told the gal it was marked $129.99 on the shelf. She yelled at Lester who was apparently asleep with his eyes open over there in the corner, as she had to yell 3 times. Lester agreed to go look, we headed to the shelf with him mumbling something about that being almost a hundred dollars, and someone done tossed that on the shelf on me. Shelf was right around the corner, I pointed out the sign, Lester said something again, I think about me killing him and people throwing stuff on the wrong shelf all the time, said "How about $139?" Told him, "That works for me!!" We walked the 30 ft back to the cash register, he told the gal at the register to ring it up for $139, she did, flashed his badge for authorization, and I walked out with a $200 impact driver set for $140.


So I now have the drill/battery/charger combo (_$199.99_) and the Impact Driver/battery/charger combo (_$199.99_)= (_$400 total_), or the drill/impact driver combo, with 2 - 2.0 amp hour batteries and charger (_$250_), plus 2 extra 2.0 amp/hour batteries (_$60 each_), plus an extra charger (_$69_)= (_$439 Total_) for a whopping $273.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2018)

For those of you who have followed this thread to date. The Impact Driver Comparison video above has been updated. 

Included link to the new video above with the previous video!


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 26, 2018)

I have 20 volt DeWalt stuff and when the batteries go down I drop them off at my mechanics and Interstate picks them up and rebuilds them, then brings them back. Much cheaper than new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 26, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> *UPDATE...* Been a rough couple weeks at work, long hours, lots of idiotic physical crap that goes with this business, weather has been up and down. Monday spent the entire day moving bees in the rain, high of 52. Tuesday was mid 70s, Wednesday, Thursday we had highs in the mid to high 80s, Friday I moved bees ALL day, as in 12 hours worth, in the rain with a brief high of 70. Was 64 when I got in the truck at 6:30 am, was 64 at 3 pm, was 64 at 6 pm, between 3 and 6 it rose to 70 and dropped again. At any rate was feeling like death warmed over today, took until 4 pm to find the ambition to put my boots on and go to town to get a much needed haircut. Light switch was out in the hall bath, MIL had picked that up, and was complaining about the exhaust fan in there, so I headed to Lowes to pick up a new one.
> 
> Had to go check out tools while at Lowes, just because I was there. Rack full of Dewalt Cordless goodies out of synch with everything else, almost appeared to be a clearance rack. Wasn't real sure, some prices weren't clearance priced, HOWEVER... there was a 20 Volt Impact Driver kit on the top shelf, sign below said Dewalt Cordless Tool Combination $129.99. I debated, went and looked at the bare tools, checked out the accessory kits, pretty good deal on one of those, screw driver bits, hex head bits, whole separate pack of Phillips Head bits (_20- 25 of those_), set of drill bits all for $20.
> 
> ...


Kind of a long post to tell us you bought a drill at a good price. Glad you are taking care of the bees and sorry you are not getting any rest.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 26, 2018)

Where are the bees, seems like it would be much warmer down south. Are you in the mid-west?
I don't think you'll be disappointed in your purchase. I'm told Battery's Plus also rebuilds reasonably.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Bees are in ND/headed there at the moment. Second load on our end went out last night, nephew's stuff has already made 40+ lbs of honey up there. 

Heat isn't good on them, and of course both loads I've shipped the heat index exceeded 100 degrees. Actual temps were 97 - 98 degree range. Tried a new approach this year, filled one of those 300 gallon plastic totes with water, hooked up the transfer pump, and got out the garden hose. Wet them down after loading the first load, and it definitely made a difference. The evaporation process driving down the road with them wet, sucks a lot of heat out of the load. 

Yesterday the heat index was 105 about the time the truck was supposed to arrive, it was seriously HOT!! So I went up early and soaked them all down before loading this load. HUGE DIFFERENCE!!! Everything was peaceful and calm when I started. Had a shower try and blow up on us, but it quit 2 miles up the road. It did however cloud up and cool off a little until I was just about done. And, being wet, the hives cooled way down, so it went really well. 

They'll be up there until late September/early October, then come back here for the winter. I quit traveling back and forth a couple years ago. Mother-in-law is now 84, and seems to have some sort of problem every summer, so the wife couldn't travel. And, at the time my Dad, who is now 80, was having health issues, which turned out to be over-medication. I was otherwise tired of the traveling. Packing your life up and moving every 6 months, at someone else's demand is for the damn birds. 

We've got a couple hundred hives here yet, will be growing bees all summer out of those to make up losses over the year, get our numbers up going into winter, so trying to build numbers for pollination isn't quite so tough in the spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 26, 2018)

David, I've found that Amazon carries an extensive line of replacement batteries for cordless tools. Not always name brand, but about half the price of name brand in most instances. Replaced the 18 volt batteries on my DeWalt impact wrench for a really reasonable price. Black and Decker cordless drill at work, I think that one is an 18 volt as well, I bought 2 batteries for it for $35. Specs are available on most, so you know what you're getting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

